
Deep-learning AI on Raspberry PI: build your own smart speaker with Snips - oulipo
https://medium.com/snips-ai/how-to-build-a-voice-controlled-speaker-that-protects-your-privacy-ec6429a2c673
======
javimaker
I have plans for the weekend now ;)

